# Can't block ads on angry birds



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I can block ads for Rio and seasons, but the original angry birds has recently decided not to cooperate. I'm using absolute root tools, any ideas?

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

better: http://goo.gl/OJZ3b


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Brett6781 said:


> better: http://goo.gl/OJZ3b


lol yeah i figured someone would mention that. Ive tried that too, it doesn't work anymore for some reason. I figured I'd use absolute root since i bought it. But it was working before, for some reason the game stopped letting me blocks ads


----------



## devilDerick (Jul 2, 2011)

I don't mind ads, but these are seriously in the way and interfere with the game. That is not right. It was fine before, they were at the bottom and not an issue...until the video ads started popping up. Those were/are wrong too. summer pignic golden eggs are the best though!.
I would so buy this game, it's a great game but almost too annoying to play right now. I don't understand why there isn't a paid version, I'm not the only one who would pony up and buy it! They need to have a paid version and a free version!!


----------

